# Dog show today



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, let me start by saying it doesn't take much for me to have fun..... :blush: ...so you members who show your dogs will think this is pretty dumb...


Today my friend, Elaine, and I went to a dog show up in north Jersey - FAR AWAY!!! about a two or so hour drive!!!! We took Ava and Maya. 

First the chihuahua's were on and Elaine knew some of the people as she is taking conformation classes and is even registered for her first show!!!!!!!!!!!!! That was fun for me because the man calling out the numbers for the handlers/dogs told me that I should show Ava - because she's so cute and to do it just for the fun of it. That was nice.

But later the maltese were showing and there were 13 maltese!!!! Two of the ladies were so nice and talked with us the whole time they were grooming and getting ready. They even asked us if we'd help them out. :chili: So I was ring-side holding one of her malts while she showed her other dog. She gave me a comb to keep his hair nice while she was showing!!! We felt like we were...."somebody's"!!!! :thumbsup: cool. Now the woman who Elaine was helping out showing got called for both dogs at the same time!!!!!!!!!! She said - get her in here! So Elaine was in the ring showing a dog - for the first time in her life! How cool is that? When we got back to her house, we were still talking about it, LOL. 

Yep, we had a good day today. ....and life is good!!! Thanks for listening to me ramble on, there aren't many people who ....care.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I am so glad you had fun. I L O V E to go to dog shows. Did you take any pics that you can share? Ava is a little beauty.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Pat, we love you and do care!!! It was great that you had such a good time with your friend at the dog show.....Now, where are the pics???? I know, if you took any, you would have posted them. Glad you and your friend had a great time!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Pat it sounds like you and Elaine had a great day. You know you can count on your SM friends to care. Life is good! Did you get any pictures?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You know what they say, a picture says a thousand words? So where are they? :biggrin:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

So nice Maltese people do exist! (other than us of course  ) Glad you had a good time, and what a great compliment for Ava!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I KNOW that was great fun, Pat! Elaine must have been thrilled! Dog shows are exciting and being in one is even
moreso (in my opinion). I'm glad you both enjoyed the day. I see the show bug biting the two of you.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I know you had to have a good time. Now are you ready to get into that show ring yourself? Years ago I used to show my Shelties when they were puppies and had a lot of fun, then my husband showed them in obedience we really enjoyed the agility shows. I would hang out at all and any show that was around. Maybe you will get into that as well.

Lucy


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat you have all the fun  I'm sooooo jealious. I bet beautiful Ava was a big hit :biggrin: soooooooo are you thinking of showing that girl????? Come on you can tell me  I'm glad you had a great day.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

oh my goodness, you both sounded like you had a lot of fun! 
I, too, met a lot of nice maltese people at a dog show! Is your friend's tiny chi a show quality one?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You know I had my camera around my neck - and never took one picture! :brownbag: I didn't have my longer lense on and knew I wouldn't get anything really good, and then I was afraid to leave it in the stroller...just in case someone walked off with it. 

We were both so surprised at Elaine getting called into the ring, I completely forgot to take a picture :smilie_tischkante: - we were both stunned, LOL.

Also, the other "show people" didn't have cameras and I wanted to ....fit in :blush: - not look like a tourist.
Do you think they noticed my giant SLR digital camera hanging from my neck???? :blink: :HistericalSmiley: 

And yes, Maya is a show quality long hair Chihuahua - she's the cutest little chi I've ever seen, and alot of the chi people think so too!! It's just that she's scared in the arena and never has her tail up  
Where Ava walks around like she owns the place, but, alas - I won't be showing Ava, she's scheduled for her spay on Tuesday (again). She's just too small. 10 months old this coming Wednesday and just 3 lbs. and not an ounce over.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

How fun is that?!

We had a show here this weekend and I didn't make it.  I'll definitely make the next one.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jul 12 2009, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804378


> You know I had my camera around my neck - and never took one picture! :brownbag: I didn't have my longer lense on and knew I wouldn't get anything really good, and then I was afraid to leave it in the stroller...just in case someone walked off with it.
> 
> We were both so surprised at Elaine getting called into the ring, I completely forgot to take a picture :smilie_tischkante: - we were both stunned, LOL.
> 
> ...


Isn't your friend's chi tiny like miss Ava too? I know chi's are supposed to be small but there standard says less than 6 pounds and malts are less than 7 pounds. Is she just showing her for fun? If she's as tiny as miss Ava, there's no way she can be bred right? If she's going to show her chi, then you should just show miss gorgeous Ava for fun too. LOL Sorry for all the questions, just curious! :blush:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

How fun! I LOVE dog shows. It's been about a year since the last one I went to...we are going to the big Houston Reliant Show next Saturday and I can't wait!!! It's a show that Animal Planet always films at and showing on air...and there are TONS of vendors for shopping. It's also great because pets are allowed at this show so we get to take our babies with us.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That sounds like so much fun!! 
I went to the Huntington Dog Show today. There were 7 Malts but we just watched so we didn't have half as much fun as you did.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Sounds like a great time! arty: Ava and Maya are the perfect girl friends, they are both gorgeous! :wub: I think you should show Ava too, she is just so pretty!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 12 2009, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804398


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jul 12 2009, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804378





> You know I had my camera around my neck - and never took one picture! :brownbag: I didn't have my longer lense on and knew I wouldn't get anything really good, and then I was afraid to leave it in the stroller...just in case someone walked off with it.
> 
> We were both so surprised at Elaine getting called into the ring, I completely forgot to take a picture :smilie_tischkante: - we were both stunned, LOL.
> 
> ...


Isn't your friend's chi tiny like miss Ava too? I know chi's are supposed to be small but there standard says less than 6 pounds and malts are less than 7 pounds. Is she just showing her for fun? If she's as tiny as miss Ava, there's no way she can be bred right? If she's going to show her chi, then you should just show miss gorgeous Ava for fun too. LOL Sorry for all the questions, just curious! :blush: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I don't think Chi's have a minimum weight - there are some really really tiny ones out there in the ring! Maya is 3 lbs just like Ava. One of the maltese owners told me Ava might be disqualified for being too small though - is there a minimum? like 4 lbs???


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh I'm so glad you had a good time. I absolutely love going to dog shows. Most of the time the breeders are really nice. They like to talk about thier dogs just like we like to talk about ours. I was luck enuf one time to sit next to an owner who was really interesting to listen to. I thought they were just cute little dogs walking in a circle, seems there's more to it than that!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Awwww Pat, I'm so glad you had fun! You're making want to go to a dog show! I can see that gorgeous Ava would have a great show personality!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sounds like fun to me. Ramble away ! I love dog shows but havent' been to one in ages.


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

If I am remembering correctly, I believe that the Chi weight scale is the same as Maltese........7 pounds and under.

My second champion was a male named Foxstone's Little Caesar...Caesar for short. He was a champion start to finish is 7 months which I thought was fantastic because I was just a novice at the time. The interesting thing about Caesar was that he was 2 lb 15 ozs for most of his adult life. After he achieved his championship, I placed him into a loving pet home because I felt he was too small for breeding. The one thing I found with Caesar and several of my others that have been smaller is that the judges either love them or hate them due to their small size. I am currently showing a 4 pound girl who I dearly love. She has three majors.....one that she received at 9 months old...........and only needs 4 singles to finish. At her last show........the first day she went breed and the second day she was last in her class..... :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

sounds like you all had fun ..any photos :wub:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

How exciting is that! I would have been in heaven. I haven't been to a show yet but would love to!!!!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Vanitysmom @ Jul 13 2009, 09:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804479


> If I am remembering correctly, I believe that the Chi weight scale is the same as Maltese........7 pounds and under.
> 
> My second champion was a male named Foxstone's Little Caesar...Caesar for short. He was a champion start to finish is 7 months which I thought was fantastic because I was just a novice at the time. The interesting thing about Caesar was that he was 2 lb 15 ozs for most of his adult life. After he achieved his championship, I placed him into a loving pet home because I felt he was too small for breeding. The one thing I found with Caesar and several of my others that have been smaller is that the judges either love them or hate them due to their small size. I am currently showing a 4 pound girl who I dearly love. She has three majors.....one that she received at 9 months old...........and only needs 4 singles to finish. At her last show........the first day she went breed and the second day she was last in her class..... :wub:[/B]


Oh my goodness!!!!! 2 lbs 15 oz?!!!! WOW! Now see, I was told yesterday that I shouldn't waste my money! :smilie_tischkante: Now I'm all confused on what to do...... YIKES!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sounds like a great time,Pat. I've never been to a dog show.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jul 13 2009, 11:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804528


> QUOTE (Vanitysmom @ Jul 13 2009, 09:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804479





> If I am remembering correctly, I believe that the Chi weight scale is the same as Maltese........7 pounds and under.
> 
> My second champion was a male named Foxstone's Little Caesar...Caesar for short. He was a champion start to finish is 7 months which I thought was fantastic because I was just a novice at the time. The interesting thing about Caesar was that he was 2 lb 15 ozs for most of his adult life. After he achieved his championship, I placed him into a loving pet home because I felt he was too small for breeding. The one thing I found with Caesar and several of my others that have been smaller is that the judges either love them or hate them due to their small size. I am currently showing a 4 pound girl who I dearly love. She has three majors.....one that she received at 9 months old...........and only needs 4 singles to finish. At her last show........the first day she went breed and the second day she was last in her class..... :wub:[/B]


Oh my goodness!!!!! 2 lbs 15 oz?!!!! WOW! Now see, I was told yesterday that I shouldn't waste my money! :smilie_tischkante: Now I'm all confused on what to do...... YIKES!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I heard that judges won't waste giving points to smaller bitches because they will be too small to breed anyway. I personally think females have to be at least 5 pounds to be bred, breeders have told me likewise. Ithink if you wanted to show for fun, is a tiny bit waste of money, but you can learn if you want to be a serious shower in the future, ie. taking care of a show coat. Lots of people do this I heard.

I don't know why they would disqualify miss Ava if they won't disqualify Maya for being tiny too. Chi's standard is basically the same as a malt's when it comes to weight.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sounds great. What fun. What town was the show in? 
I'm a newbie so my question to everyone is "how and where do you find out about dog shows?" I live in NYC and other than the real biggies I'm clueless. I can get to the burbs but don't know how to find out where the shows are.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jul 13 2009, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804566


> Sounds great. What fun. What town was the show in?
> I'm a newbie so my question to everyone is "how and where do you find out about dog shows?" I live in NYC and other than the real biggies I'm clueless. I can get to the burbs but don't know how to find out where the shows are.[/B]


Same here, I love watching them on tv, but I want to go! I'll probably have to travel, since I'm in Ohio.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

www.infodog.com is where you find dog shows by state. None in my area until Sept!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 13 2009, 02:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804597


> www.infodog.com is where you find dog shows by state. None in my area until Sept! [/B]


Thanks!!! I just checked the site out and it turns out there are shows in Canfield, OH coming up soon. That's where I used to live and I visit there every summer!!! :chili: Woo hoo!!! :dothewave:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What a great day. So -- what did Miss Ava think of the whole thing??? :biggrin:


----------



## mllecoco (Jun 28, 2009)

That sounds like sooooo much fun!!! I have never been to a show. I was invited to go to the Maltese Specialty in Atlanta next May...I was thinking about it! After hearing how much fun you had I HAVE to go!!! :biggrin: 
You should show Ava...so pretty! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am starting to think about showing Ava. 

I know it's a last minute thing, but I actually think I might be able to do it. I postponed her spay which was tomorrow :w00t: and talked with Bonnie this afternoon, she is agreeable with the idea too, she needs to contact the AKC and change the registration form. OMG! And Elaine said I should go with her to a confirmation class with her tomorrow!!!! This is happening all just alittle too fast for me!!! my head is spinning!!! :smstarz: This is crazy....


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Sounds like you had a great time Pat. I would have too under those circumstances. Wow I would have been thrilled to feel like "somebody" involved and close to the ring. :cloud9:Your friend Elaine must have been beside herself with excitement to be called into the ring. Way to go girls!! :Girl power: What fun you must have had. I totally care Pat. So now you may show Ava! How exciting.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

It sounds like you had a wonderful time and that littlel miss Ava has a great personality for showing. I think if you and Ava enjoy it you should go for it! 


Leslie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG Pat!!!! Wow!!! Your a braver woman than I am........There is no doubt that Ava is gorgeous but I would find it so hard if they didn't pick my baby!!!! Good luck to you and darling Ava!!!! :chili: :chili: :good post - perfect 10: :chili: :chili:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jul 13 2009, 08:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804752


> I am starting to think about showing Ava.
> 
> I know it's a last minute thing, but I actually think I might be able to do it. I postponed her spay which was tomorrow :w00t: and talked with Bonnie this afternoon, she is agreeable with the idea too, she needs to contact the AKC and change the registration form. OMG! And Elaine said I should go with her to a confirmation class with her tomorrow!!!! This is happening all just alittle too fast for me!!! my head is spinning!!! :smstarz: This is crazy....[/B]


Omg!!! I knew Ava was too perfect not too be shown, I really hope this works out! I'm so excited for you!!! :chili:

Wouldn't it be cool if little Ava became a champ! Oh yeah, awesome! :rochard: I know, I'm getting a little ahead of myself.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 13 2009, 02:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804597


> www.infodog.com is where you find dog shows by state. None in my area until Sept! [/B]


Thanks so much for the website. See some shows that aren't too far from me. But didn't quite get what all the categories really mean. :confused1: Probably a stupid question but how do you know if there will be Maltese? Are all breeds at all shows?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jul 13 2009, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804752


> I am starting to think about showing Ava.
> 
> I know it's a last minute thing, but I actually think I might be able to do it. I postponed her spay which was tomorrow :w00t: and talked with Bonnie this afternoon, she is agreeable with the idea too, she needs to contact the AKC and change the registration form. OMG! And Elaine said I should go with her to a confirmation class with her tomorrow!!!! This is happening all just alittle too fast for me!!! my head is spinning!!! :smstarz: This is crazy....[/B]



OMG i am sooo excited for you!!!

Let me know if you need any help with anything!

The way I look at it is - it's not a waste of money if you get the experience value from it. Ava is a beautiful girl!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

This is so cool! :smilie_daumenpos: So glad you took this opportunity to be at the show :wub: and then you were able to participate :aktion033: 

I LOVE :heart: dog shows and don't show. But I love to see the dogs, the handlers and just the excitement of the entire day! (also love those vendors!)

So happy for you :cheer:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jul 13 2009, 09:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804795


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jul 13 2009, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804752





> I am starting to think about showing Ava.
> 
> I know it's a last minute thing, but I actually think I might be able to do it. I postponed her spay which was tomorrow :w00t: and talked with Bonnie this afternoon, she is agreeable with the idea too, she needs to contact the AKC and change the registration form. OMG! And Elaine said I should go with her to a confirmation class with her tomorrow!!!! This is happening all just alittle too fast for me!!! my head is spinning!!! :smstarz: This is crazy....[/B]



OMG i am sooo excited for you!!!

Let me know if you need any help with anything!

The way I look at it is - it's not a waste of money if you get the experience value from it. Ava is a beautiful girl!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree! You can gain experience showing Ava even if she isn't the right size requirement! Who cares?! Just have some fun girl! If you really like it, you may want to invest into a real show dog!(not that miss Ava isn't one, I mean a bigger malt ) You can learn all about growing a show coat(no more clothes) and those dreaded show topknots! LOL Don't worry, it get's easier with some time!  Be sure to keep us updated!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jul 13 2009, 06:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804795


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jul 13 2009, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804752





> I am starting to think about showing Ava.
> 
> I know it's a last minute thing, but I actually think I might be able to do it. I postponed her spay which was tomorrow :w00t: and talked with Bonnie this afternoon, she is agreeable with the idea too, she needs to contact the AKC and change the registration form. OMG! And Elaine said I should go with her to a confirmation class with her tomorrow!!!! This is happening all just alittle too fast for me!!! my head is spinning!!! :smstarz: This is crazy....[/B]



OMG i am sooo excited for you!!!

Let me know if you need any help with anything!

The way I look at it is - it's not a waste of money if you get the experience value from it. Ava is a beautiful girl!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes!!! That would be wonderful and Stacy arty: is great :heart: if you ever need any help! 
Crazy can be a good thing!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jul 13 2009, 09:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804794


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 13 2009, 02:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804597





> www.infodog.com is where you find dog shows by state. None in my area until Sept! [/B]


Thanks so much for the website. See some shows that aren't too far from me. But didn't quite get what all the categories really mean. :confused1: Probably a stupid question but how do you know if there will be Maltese? Are all breeds at all shows?
[/B][/QUOTE]

On the show index, look for the abbreviation AB. AB means all breed dog shows. That's what you ant. 
And to determine how many malts will be entered is a tough one, I used to know but now I forgot. Maybe somebody else can tell you. lol


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I really think you should go for it. What's the harm, and it just may be lots of fun. I'm thinking of actually competing in obedience or agility. I have a lot of fun at the classes, although the dogs are much better at it than I am. I'm certainly not the best handler. You go for it girl.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 13 2009, 11:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804826


> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jul 13 2009, 09:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804794





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 13 2009, 02:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804597





> www.infodog.com is where you find dog shows by state. None in my area until Sept! [/B]


Thanks so much for the website. See some shows that aren't too far from me. But didn't quite get what all the categories really mean. :confused1: Probably a stupid question but how do you know if there will be Maltese? Are all breeds at all shows?
[/B][/QUOTE]

On the show index, look for the abbreviation AB. AB means all breed dog shows. That's what you ant. 
And to determine how many malts will be entered is a tough one, I used to know but now I forgot. Maybe somebody else can tell you. lol
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks Briana. Saw AB category in a show an hour or so from here this Friday. Might try to go, tho seeing Paul McCartney in concert that night. Might be all the excitement I can take in one day. :smheat: 

As far as Ava goes -- if you don't try, you'll always wonder. Go for it just for the fun of it. :biggrin:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jul 13 2009, 08:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804752


> I am starting to think about showing Ava.
> 
> I know it's a last minute thing, but I actually think I might be able to do it. I postponed her spay which was tomorrow :w00t: and talked with Bonnie this afternoon, she is agreeable with the idea too, she needs to contact the AKC and change the registration form. OMG! And Elaine said I should go with her to a confirmation class with her tomorrow!!!! This is happening all just alittle too fast for me!!! my head is spinning!!! :smstarz: This is crazy....[/B]


This is quite literally what they mean when they say "caught the show bug." 

I ditto what Stacy said, if you need anything let me know. I don't know how long it would be before all the registration and stuff was in, but let me know when you are going to do your first.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sounds like fun for you and Ava!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Sooooo exciting, Pat!!!!! We'll be cheering you and Ava on all the way!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Good luck , Pat!!! :biggrin: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I think that's so exciting and you'll have so much fun not to mention all the things you'll learn along the way. I love it and can't wait to hear how you're doing. Ava's such a beautiful little girl and I wish you both luck!! Years ago we showed an Afghan Hound and a Whippet and it was one of the best things I've ever done. So much fun! I'm jealous!!


----------

